# Do you think Obama wants to destroy the country?



## alpinestar (Jan 24, 2013)

I know towns that's grocery store's 90% income comes from food stamps, the towns main employer is the prison and most everyone else is on disability, dumb checks.. some kind of government welfare making people unmotivated bloodsuckers from the governments and understand watching the news that Obama wants to inrease government spending after the dept limit has been reached. If the government shuts down now it would be chaos a 3rd world country has never seen and I understand I'm a little slow but asked a knowledgable person how dumb Obama could be for spending the country broke and he responded by saying that Obama is probably one of the most brilliant presidents that we have ever had but his agenda is different then ours for example his communist background like his grandparents being card carrying communist and his mother bringing communist influences as father figures for him and that to bring in communism first you must want the people to want it by destroying the system they live by. better then rambling I'm going to post a link I think everyone should read and want inputs on it.

Articles: Barack Obama: Anticolonialist or Neo-Communist?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

wants too...he is destroying the country. In no time since the civil war have people been more divided and angry. Well I wasnt around for the 60's or Prohibition so Ill have to say from my experience.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

He does not want to destroy the country. The right thinks he is the devil. Just like the left thought Bush was the devil.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep I sure do!! And think he has been pretty dam successful so far as well!!


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

The man is doing exactly what he wants and if he cant get something done he makes it happen. He is gaining power and support by giving what he doesn't truly have to give. He is gaining the support of the American people via food stamps and all these other I give for you when you do nothing for me programs. AMERICANS ARE LAZY..... True facts the American people have the highest rate of obesity on the PLANET.... 

You have people at the age of 19-23 claiming they cannot work in crowds or around people for fear of groups so the government writes them a check and they sit on their ass and do nothing. 

You have the media blowing everything out of proportions at the most inopportune time and you have people stupid enough to believe it.....

This country has gone to hell in a hand basket and the people are just alone for the rollercoaster ride....


WAKE UP, the man is a menace and needs to be removed. His agenda his followers his entire plan will in time destroy in all aspects of the word our great country.

I say great country because I have faith in those that still fight for her old glory. 

I wish I would have the backing and the resources needed to make an army the United States Desperately needs but the numbers of those willing to fight for our rights and freedoms are far surpassed by those that no longer care and are willing to accept the free route.....

If I didn't earn it I dont want it, that way I can always say I got it honest. Aaron Tippen.


For all of you out there that reading this, I want you to know you have a soldier of freedom that is bound to be a soldier for an individual that is taking your rights and I will never ever be able to forgive myself for that. Just know that I will be out within months and after that I am a new soldier a better soldier... One that is fighting for truth and justice and the track we should all be one, solo or in numbers I will walk the line and fight.... Support would be great though I know there are those with families and lands they need to protect... I love everything while over here so I have nothing to come back too so I have nothing in turn to lose.... 

America was founded by great men against the tyranny of a unneeded leader and history has a tendency of repeating itself... Called Patriot or terrorist makes no difference as the meaning of the fight is all that matters. I am a good guy I am on the right team and people will someday see that.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

They say you can tell a man by the friends he keeps, so the answer is yes.
http://www.jeffhead.com/obamacircle.htm


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There has never been a president who has fed off of class warfare, racism and hate as this one has. Never has a president had such little regard for our form of government. Never has a president worked so openly to undermine the constitution.

Is he trying to destroy the nation? I can only go by what he is doing. 

He isn't alone, though, and he is acting on directive from the banks.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He is doing his bidding without firing a shot. He has an extreme socialist agenda. So far he is making good on his promise to fundamentlly change this country.....1930s Germany all over again


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> There has never been a president who has fed off of class warfare, racism and hate as this one has. Never has a president had such little regard for our form of government. Never has a president worked so openly to undermine the constitution.
> 
> Is he trying to destroy the nation? I can only go by what he is doing.
> 
> He isn't alone, though, and he is acting on directive from the banks.


And with what he is saying. The redistribution of wealth. You did not build your business. We need to expand government services. Are these American ideals?

A long time ago, Time Magazine followed a welfare family. The city they lived in had started requiring people on welfare to work. They were 3rd generation welfare family. They become so over wrought they could not do it. That requirement sent them into psychological therapy.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

There are rumours that Obama's an African and that he's muslim, and if they're true I wouldn't trust him an inch-

_"The Stranger within my gate,
He may be true or kind,
But he does not talk my talk,
I cannot feel his mind
I see the face and the eyes and mouth
But not the soul behind.

The stranger within my gates
He may be evil or good
But I cannot tell what powers control,
What reasons sway his mood;
Nor when the Gods of his far-off land
Shall repossess his blood."
-Rudyard Kipling (1865-1936)
_

---------------------------------------------------------

_"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. 
But it cannot survive treason from within. 
An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries 
his banner openly.

But the traitor moves amongst those 
within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through 
all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself.

He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and 
unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, 
he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist" 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC) _


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Obama showed his true colours early on in his first term when he made a sick crack about disabled people on the Jay Leno show.
Then later I heard him wimpily say on TV- "_*Our aim is not to defeat the Taliban *in Afghanistan, but to contain them and prevent them spreading their influence in the region"_

I can hardly believe the great American people voted him in for a second term...
_"Which is the greater fool, the fool or the fool who follows him?"-Obi Wan Kenobi_
_"It would be soooo nice if something made sense for a change"- Alice in Wonderland_

PS-our own Brit politicians are just as wacko, for example Prime Minister Cameron dishes out 11 BILLION pounds of our taxes each year in "foreign aid", most of which is siphoned off by warlords to buy arms, or goes into the pocket of corrupt regimes..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> He does not want to destroy the country. The right thinks he is the devil. Just like the left thought Bush was the devil.


Bush was a capitalist, Obama is a socialist. Big difference. And, by the way, a socialist is just a communist who doesn't have all the guns yet.
Obama does not want to destroy the country - he wants to destroy freedom, liberty, personal responsibility and capitalism so he can FUNDAMENTALLY CHANGE (remember that promise?) this country into his version of a socialist utopia.
He TOLD everyone this during his first campaign.
But a large portion of this country refused to hear, refused to believe, what he was actually saying. The idealists thought that somehow they "were going to make history by electing the first black president". The blacks voted for him simply because he is black. The radical leftists voted for him because he was speaking their language (even if others refused to hear that language). The entitlement class voted for him to get free stuff.
What DeTouqueville called "the Great Experiment" when he wrote about America over 230 years ago is over. Freedom and Liberty have been traded away by selfish people for shiney trinkets and beads peddled by a slick talking hustler.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

nobama is what he is and so was bush, looking back neither was good for the country. IMO, bush wasn't trying to destroy the country but was trying to grow government but nobama wants to destroy America as we know it and make it more like a 3rd world country where the elite he says he is against, would rule!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We are in tough times. The obamamedia doesn't portray it as tough. They are selling recovery hard because once people realize SHTF things go from bad to worse fast. Look at the up side .... More time to prepare.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> We are in tough times. The obamamedia doesn't portray it as tough. They are selling recovery hard because once people realize SHTF things go from bad to worse fast. Look at the up side .... More time to prepare.


Recession is when your neighbor loses his job.
Depression is when you lose your job.
Recovery is when Obama loses his job.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Destroy.. Probably not. Break down and rebuild in his ideal of the left.. Yes. America as we knew it... No more. It will be subtle and slow.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I take him at his own word.
He said.
"I will bring America to it's economic knees"
He said The Constitution is out dated and irrelevant.
He has said he did not care what congress says he will do what he wants .
So it is not me that said he wants to destroy America it is him that said it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

He doesn't want to destroy the US. He needs us. He needs the US to be the wealth generator for all of the poor counties in the world. He will ALWAYS keep the us afloat but barely on life-support while the world eats at our flesh.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This bit from the Kipling poem hits the nail right on the head about how heathen gods and beliefs can "possess" a person-

_The stranger within my gates
He may be evil or good
But I cannot tell what powers control,
What reasons sway his mood;
*Nor when the Gods of his far-off land
Shall repossess his blood*."
-Rudyard Kipling (1865-1936)_

For example at least two US servicemen who were muslims have suddenly become "possessed" and killed their buddies-
_2003- A muslim sergeant killed a fellow US serviceman by throwing grenades into tents at a military command center in Kuwait.
Army: U.S. Soldier Acted Out of Resentment in Grenade Attack | Fox News _

_2009 at Ft. Hood- Muslim Major Nidal Malik killed 13 US troops. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Hood_shooting_

Plus of course there are other incidents happening all the time when muslims in the Afgh Army and muslims in civilian contractors suddenly go bananas and start shooting US and Brit troops alongside them.

The Koran DEMANDS it-
_[Koran 9.123] "O you who believe! *fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you *and let them find in you hardness; and know that Allah is with those who guard against evil"
[Koran 5.51] "O you who believe! *do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends*"_

And although Bin Laden is now fish food, his words still ring on in the minds of muslims everywhere-
_"Hostility toward America is a religious duty, and we hope to be rewarded for it by God . . . . I am confident that Muslims will be able to end the legend of the so-called superpower that is America" - Bin Laden to Time Magazine _

Would I ever trust a muslim? Not a f*****g chance!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bush was a capitalist, Obama is a socialist. Big difference. And, by the way, a socialist is just a communist who doesn't have all the guns yet.
> Obama does not want to destroy the country - he wants to destroy freedom, liberty, personal responsibility and capitalism so he can FUNDAMENTALLY CHANGE (remember that promise?) this country into his version of a socialist utopia.
> He TOLD everyone this during his first campaign.
> But a large portion of this country refused to hear, refused to believe, what he was actually saying. The idealists thought that somehow they "were going to make history by electing the first black president". The blacks voted for him simply because he is black. The radical leftists voted for him because he was speaking their language (even if others refused to hear that language). The entitlement class voted for him to get free stuff.
> What DeTouqueville called "the Great Experiment" when he wrote about America over 230 years ago is over. Freedom and Liberty have been traded away by selfish people for shiney trinkets and beads peddled by a slick talking hustler.


well said


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

remember yesterday how hillary avoided directly answering questions and tried to blame congress for cutting off their money. Saying it doesn't matter now how they died. Plainly our diplomats requested additional protection, they did not get it and now 4 Americans are dead. I feel bad for our front line soldiers. We have our best and brightest, not to mention young hearty American men and women as pawns and at the beck and call of idiot obama. Everytime I go do number #2 I announce to the room that I'm going to make an "obama diorama" and i seem to nail it every time. 

punch <<(full of piss and vinegar)


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> There has never been a president who has fed off of class warfare, racism and hate as this one has. Never has a president had such little regard for our form of government. Never has a president worked so openly to undermine the constitution.
> 
> Is he trying to destroy the nation? I can only go by what he is doing.
> 
> He isn't alone, though, and he is acting on directive from the banks.


What pisses me off is that he has never worked and honest days' work in his entire life. He worked as a neighborhood organizer (translation-activist/politian) fresh out of college. I doubt he has paid off his school loans. He has never built a business up from nothing, never hired anyone, provided insurance for an employee or ever have to come up with a payroll for his employees. Never earned the priviledge of a salute. Yet he will take money from those who work for it and give, yes I said give it to those who not only don't work for it, but they won't work for it. Hell, how does one build ten feet of bridge out of five feet of wood? Balance a budget on my ass? This idiot president of theirs trying to do it.
Yeah... he's not mine, but i'm stuck with him just the same...like shit on my shoes... Before anyone gets a red ass over my comments remember Americans young and old have fought, bled and died to furnish me the right to say these things. I hurt for them, especially the young men and women, who left us as boys and girls even then calming us and reassuring us that all would be okay. And they kept their word no matter what it cost them. I wish we had a leader with that kind of integrity and fortitude.

punch <<(just getting a warmed up)


----------



## Shock (Dec 15, 2012)

Punch well said very well said indeed. Listen to what the man says it is not a drunk person on a bar stool its not a man that lost his job. ITS a man with 100 speech writes and 200 more people around him these are not random words he speaks. This is thought out and thought out and thought out again. He has not earned the right to do the things he has and not worked a day in hies life. Hell he couldnt even get a fly off his face that to me is just lazy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bush was a capitalist, Obama is a socialist. Big difference. And, by the way, a socialist is just a communist who doesn't have all the guns yet.
> Obama does not want to destroy the country - he wants to destroy freedom, liberty, personal responsibility and capitalism so he can FUNDAMENTALLY CHANGE (remember that promise?) this country into his version of a socialist utopia.
> He TOLD everyone this during his first campaign.
> But a large portion of this country refused to hear, refused to believe, what he was actually saying. The idealists thought that somehow they "were going to make history by electing the first black president". The blacks voted for him simply because he is black. The radical leftists voted for him because he was speaking their language (even if others refused to hear that language). The entitlement class voted for him to get free stuff.
> What DeTouqueville called "the Great Experiment" when he wrote about America over 230 years ago is over. Freedom and Liberty have been traded away by selfish people for shiney trinkets and beads peddled by a slick talking hustler.


There is a big difference between corporatist and capitalist. Bush worked for the One World Order, just like his predecessors. Bush didn't lead the nation in the right direction, nor did he serve the nation and the constitution. He served his masters and took the nation as far as circumstance allowed. Obama is doing the same thing, only he is working off the strong foundation that was created by those before him, and those before him took the nation precariously close to the precipice.

"Since I entered politics, I have chiefly had men's views confided to me privately. Some of the biggest men in the US, in the field of commerce and manufacture, are afraid of something. They know that there is a power somewhere so organized, so subtle, so watchful, so interlocked, so complete, so pervasive, that they better not speak above their breath when they speak in condemnation of it." 
Woodrow Wilson 28th President of the United States


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

In what is surely to be a controversial post, I am going to tell you that I do not believe that Obama is attempting to destroy the country. I believe that he truly thinks that what he is doing will be best for the country. Unfortunately, he is clueless. One of the main issues that I had when he originally ran for President was his total lack of experience that would in any way prepare him for the office he was seeking. He compounded his lack of experience by surrounding himself with pay to play supporters, meaning, he took those who were most influential in his election, and gave them the highest posts in the land. Sadly, these people were as woefully unprepared as he was. A great leader surrounds himself with great people who are experts in their assigned fields and tasks. This compounding of idiocy on top of idiocy has led us to our current situation. You have a bunch of people who know jack about jack, and they are terrified that someone is going to figure it out. Therefore, they don't think for themselves, and are aligning themselves with the ideology of the loudest mouths in their party. Unfortunately for all of us, that is the extreme left wing. You don't let the untrained play with dynamite, but we as an American people apparently let them in the Oval Office.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I to am posting a controversial post. We are on a prepping forum, we stock pile food, supplies, guns and ammo. For what I am no longer sure. We hope we never need them, but all things seem to point to us needing them. We keep hoping we can correct a failing government that is working against what we say we need to survive. I am so disappointed in people it isn't even funny anymore. We click on posts we like, we agree that much of what is said we believe to be true, but then what? We are given the right to preserve our country and rights, yet we have all but given up. The government knows it's just a matter of time before the people become serfs again and the government doesn't even care to debate options with the people, they just tell the people what will be. I for one am tired of the BS.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Presidents should not be clueless. They have enough briefings and think tanks going to make sure they have the best information available. Making bad decisions is not acceptable. Mistakes ok. I get it. But bad choice after bad choice is not.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

punch said:


> remember yesterday how hillary avoided directly answering questions and tried to blame congress for cutting off their money. Saying it doesn't matter now how they died. Plainly our diplomats requested additional protection, they did not get it and now 4 Americans are dead. I feel bad for our front line soldiers. We have our best and brightest, not to mention young hearty American men and women as pawns and at the beck and call of idiot obama. Everytime I go do number #2 I announce to the room that I'm going to make an "obama diorama" and i seem to nail it every time.
> 
> punch <<(full of piss and vinegar)


Quote: Everytime I go do number #2 I announce to the room that I'm going to make an "obama diorama" and i seem to nail it every time.

Why do you think flies are always landing on him
Prophetic Videos: Is Obama Beelzebub Lord Of The Flies Or Biblical Prophecy | Obama


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Remember, I am certainly not excusing his actions or siding with them. My point is that his errors are not malicious, but rather the errors of lack of skill or ability. He is not evil, because evil is capable. Evil is not blundering. IF he were truly evil, he would be far more capable. Regardless of the reasoning behind them, his actions are destructive. That is not debatable.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Remember, I am certainly not excusing his actions or siding with them. My point is that his errors are not malicious, but rather the errors of lack of skill or ability. He is not evil, because evil is capable. Evil is not blundering. IF he were truly evil, he would be far more capable. Regardless of the reasoning behind them, his actions are destructive. That is not debatable.


So are you saying nobama is not blundering, that it's deliberate or that he is not evil, he's just doing things that are bad/dangerous/evil to the country because? I'm just trying to understand your position/take on nobama. nobama isn't making errors over and over because of lack of skill or ability, he's doing exactly what he thinks need to be done. The fact that he is evil/destructive is also not debatable to those that open their eyes and follow what he does time and again. These are not errors, these are pre thought out actions by an evil/destructive being. nobama is no different than the shooters from Aurora, Sandy Hook, Bangazi<sp? or any other deranged person. He has NO feeling for others, just does what he feels is right and needs to be treated the same, locked up forever or eliminated, IMO.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Ekim, I am saying that Obama is making decisions based on what HE believes is the right thing to do for the country. I do not believe as he does, nor do I believe that the decisions that he is making are the correct decisions. I think that he has surrounded himself with sycophantic advisers who do not have the knowledge, skill or will to advise him to turn from what could potentially be a disastrous path. Again, the original question was "Do you think Obama wants to destroy the country?" My answer is that he does not want to destroy the country, and that HE truly believes that he is doing what is best for the country.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bull. No evidence of benevolent intentions and plenty of evidence that suggests agenda that is nothing short of evil.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today the Appeals court told him what he already knew. His appointments were Unconstitutional. Did you notice it did not phase him? Did you notice the so what look.
He does not care what the law or Constitution says. He is King.
Obama does not think in terms of right and wrong those are subjective. He thinks only in terms of his power.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Ekim, I am saying that Obama is making decisions based on what HE believes is the right thing to do for the country. I do not believe as he does, nor do I believe that the decisions that he is making are the correct decisions. I think that he has surrounded himself with sycophantic advisers who do not have the knowledge, skill or will to advise him to turn from what could potentially be a disastrous path. Again, the original question was "Do you think Obama wants to destroy the country?" My answer is that he does not want to destroy the country, and that HE truly believes that he is doing what is best for the country.


So you dis agree with what nobama is doing but you don't think he is trying to hurt the country because he believes he is right. Hitler believe he was right too, correct. Completely changing the morals, laws and standards from what the country was founded upon isn't destroying the country. Ok! no more to talk/debate here. Have a good day.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Heres an older video that is still very valid today. Was made during the original AWB hearings.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Destroy the country? In a word, YES.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Im not sure why my comment did not post BUT

He knows DAM WELL what he is doing!! To say that he doesnt realize or think that he is doing bad is just craziness!! He is an educated man none the less and that sounds to me like a suggestion of how a 7 year old thought he was doing good by drawing mommy a picture on the wall with markers?!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

You want to know how evil he is? Get a hold of those college papers he won't release. In his Marxist classes with Socialist teachers you have to know he wrote some pretty damning material. Things that would get him excused from office immediately.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> In what is surely to be a controversial post, I am going to tell you that I do not believe that Obama is attempting to destroy the country. I believe that he truly thinks that what he is doing will be best for the country. Unfortunately, he is clueless. One of the main issues that I had when he originally ran for President was his total lack of experience that would in any way prepare him for the office he was seeking. He compounded his lack of experience by surrounding himself with pay to play supporters, meaning, he took those who were most influential in his election, and gave them the highest posts in the land. Sadly, these people were as woefully unprepared as he was. A great leader surrounds himself with great people who are experts in their assigned fields and tasks. This compounding of idiocy on top of idiocy has led us to our current situation. You have a bunch of people who know jack about jack, and they are terrified that someone is going to figure it out. Therefore, they don't think for themselves, and are aligning themselves with the ideology of the loudest mouths in their party. Unfortunately for all of us, that is the extreme left wing. You don't let the untrained play with dynamite, but we as an American people apparently let them in the Oval Office.


Agreed, I was amazed during his first campaign he was so non-committal on all of his answers. He would answer every question by first saying the phrase, "Let me be perfectly clear" then everything he said after that sounded like the lyrics to "Double Dutch Bus" The liberal media gave him a pass on everything. But Bush serving in the National Guard is compared to draft dodging. He would say phrases that made it appear like we all were in agreement about any issue. Like... "we all want our kids to be healthy and safe", (Liberal translation, I want you parents who work to pay higher taxes for those who won't and also for the illegals who do work but don't pay taxes.) or... "every american should have access to affordable healthcare" (Liberal translation, those of you who work for a living and pay for healthcare should also have to pay for the healthcare for those who don't work and as an extra added bonus feel free to use a free abortion in place of birth control. Yeah I know I'm sarcastic but I'm trying avoid using F-bombs and phrases like "Buck Farack Obama" or saying things like, "Farack Obama can kiss my yellow butt.

(giggle...I said butt)

punch


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

These Commie principles are a guideline to who's an anti-American commie traitor, we've got them in Britain too, crawling around like maggots, but they're easy to spot if they seem to be supporting any of this garbage.
In short, they're lying godless perverted traitorous scum..

_"A lie told often enough becomes the truth"- Lenin
"Destroy the family, you destroy the country"-Lenin
"He who now talks about the "freedom of the press" goes backward, and halts our headlong course towards Socialism"- Lenin
"Our program necessarily includes the propaganda of atheism"-Lenin

"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its patriotism, its morality and its spiritual life. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin_


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

YES I do believe he and his cronies want to destroy this country. When has the country been so divided? I believe it is more divided now than in the civil war. Look at all the states that want to secede from the union. I think the only thing stopping a second civil war is the modern generations. It seems a typical American is fat, lazy, and stupid, as long as they have fast food and a TV they could care less about the rest. I believe Obama has a sick plan to destroy this country through over spending and division of the country. The rich will leave and move to other countries. Obama wants gun control because he fears the true Americans and he knows we will fight to stop his communist plans. The Obama supporters are the welfare class and the lazy that suck at life and they need to be cut away like dead flesh.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If you look at the number of signatures on the petitions to secede, they are quite low. The amount of people who signed these wouldn't fill a small town. It was no where close to a majority and that is what you would need to be taken seriously.

I think once the economy starts to collapse that is when you will see a serious dash to secede simply for the protection of the state.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree but for every signature on a petition, there are thousands of people that feel the same way but didn't sign. I can't think of anytime in my past when we have law enforcement, politicians, and citizens stating in open forums that they will not obey federal laws. Remember who was in the house when Waco and Ruby Ridge went down. I can't understand anyone that calls themselves an American would vote for Obama or the Democratic party.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I can't understand anyone that calls themselves an American would vote for Obama or the Democratic party.


These are the same people who think the constitution is out dated and needs to be rewritten. You have the likes of Danny Glover who thinks Hugo Chavez is a wonderful leader. Bill Maher who has millions of followers. These people believe they know what is best for the masses. They have enough money and influence to believe if they can make this happen they will be part of the elite.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> These are the same people who think the constitution is out dated and needs to be rewritten. You have the likes of Danny Glover who thinks Hugo Chavez is a wonderful leader. Bill Maher who has millions of followers. These people believe they know what is best for the masses. They have enough money and influence to believe if they can make this happen they will be part of the elite.


It makes me sick that these "elitists" think they know what's best for all of us "peasants". What they don't seem to realize is in a communist regime that "elitists" are the first to be killed. I'm an American and I want to preserve the Constitution and I want freedom! I don't need to be taken care of with welfare or government programs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another example with the court ruling his appointments Unconstitutional. The NLRB said they are going to ignore the court. That they will keep on doing what they are doing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I know zilch about politics but the Election results map is interesting if i've interpreted it right, as Romney won a whole bunch of states, so Obama never had a massive win.
Surprisingly the deep south states all went to Romney, but i'd have thought the large black populations down there would have swung it for Obama, but like I said i know zilch about politics.
What else does the map tell us, for example why did some states go for one candidate, yet the state right next door went for the other candidate?
And what sort of people voted for Obama, and what sort voted for Romney?
(Personally I'd have voted for Romney simply to get rid of Obama)


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

For the western states minus California alot of it has to do with medical marijuana. Although generally liberal the eastern halfs of both Oregon and Washington are very conservative as they are farm belt areas (which tend to be conservative). There has been a push to have marijuana legalized in these states for many many years and I believe theres a fundamental fear that Republicans will not tolerate it which did not help Romney with swing voters here. Not to mention a majority of the voting population has gained a felony along the way to making legal through activism or outright disobediennce of the current allows. They also have been moving more and more liberals from the California area into the urban areas of both Oregon and Washington to keep them Blue. This has been going on for itleast 20 years. That alone switched Oregon from from I believe it used to be a Red state to a now Blue State.

If not Ill have to go back to the Civil war era to show how long we have been fighting to be a Red State with Liberal freedoms. Oregon Blue Book: Oregon History: Civil War in Oregon

That being said you tend to find conservatives in the more rural areas and liberals in the more urban areas. Its socioeconomics 101.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I absolutely believe he wants to destroy this country. He's managed to divide this country in ways it has never been divided before. He blatantly bypasses Congress to just do whatever he wants. He's turned the media into propaganda machines. He has no intention of working in our best interest.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

He def is!!! bum!!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> These are the same people who think the constitution is out dated and needs to be rewritten. You have the likes of Danny Glover who thinks Hugo Chavez is a wonderful leader. Bill Maher who has millions of followers. These people believe they know what is best for the masses. They have enough money and influence to believe if they can make this happen they will be part of the elite.


These celebrities really chap my ass when they think that once they attain a comfortable level of wealth and influence, that i actually give a shit about their political beliefs or that I want to donate money to rescue stray dogs or help refinance the rebuilding of Staten Island. Once a film wraps these actors immediatley go back on umemployment and suck every resource out of the welfare system. Of course they do it from the comfort of a nice home and cars and toys to match. They think by shouting liberal propaganda and appealling to the masses that they keep themselves relevent in the public eye. Do you really think some papparatzi lucked out and got candid shot of Britney's cooter? Her agent/laywer/publicist tipped off said photog and voila'. Hey bad attention is better than none at all. Don't get me started on honey boo-boo.

punch


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, if I was to emigrate to America at this point in time I'd choose a Republican-dominated (anti-Obama) state. So from a prepping point of view election maps like the one I posted above are useful because they give us an indication of what sort of people live where, and we can choose our bugout location accordingly.
For example here in Plymouth the electorate voted for a pinko Labour council which means i live in a city of lefty ****wit voters run by a commie council and I might decide to get out rather than live in a city of fools and traitors.

PS- The Labour council closed down Plymouth airport and they also bulldozed a bunch of historic murals, that's typical of the Left in Britain and USA, they want to destroy and wreck their own cities and countries rather than build them up.

_"To the pure all things are pure, but to those who are defiled and unbelieving nothing is pure; but even their mind and conscience are defiled" (Bible,Titus 1:15)_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I think once the economy starts to collapse that is when you will see a serious dash to secede simply for the protection of the state.


I think it will be too late, then. I think it is going to collapse in a "fast and furious" manner, when it does. I also think they are preparing to clamp down on the citizenry when their Federal Reserve ponzi scheme finally crashes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

punch said:


> These celebrities really chap my ass when they think that once they attain a comfortable level of wealth and influence, that i actually give a shit about their political beliefs
> punch


I _used_ to like both Danny Glover and Barbara Streisand as entertainers. Then they opened their mouth and decided we needed to know how they think. That ended that. I lost any respect for Tom Cruz when he opened his mouth off screen. These people need to do what they do best then just shut up.



Denton said:


> I think it will be too late, then. I think it is going to collapse in a "fast and furious" manner, when it does. I also think they are preparing to clamp down on the citizenry when their Federal Reserve ponzi scheme finally crashes.


That is the truth of it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> I think it will be too late, then. I think it is going to collapse in a "fast and furious" manner, when it does. I also think they are preparing to clamp down on the citizenry when their Federal Reserve ponzi scheme finally crashes.


Only if good men fail to act, and so far, IMO, good men are very few and far between. IMO, words will not settle this debate/argument, words have become the weapon of cowards! If you don't agree, then tell us/me why has nobama and he elk been buying guns and ammo like there is no tomorrow, they know words will not stop what is ahead for this country. We already know the federal government will kill Americans to preserve their way of life. What will Americans do to save theirs? And they are not preparing to clamp down, they already are, it's just a question of how far Americans will let them go!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I _used_ to like both Danny Glover and Barbara Streisand as entertainers. Then they opened their mouth and decided we needed to know how they think. That ended that. I lost any respect for Tom Cruz when he opened his mouth off screen. These people need to do what they do best then just shut up.
> 
> That is the truth of it.


I couldnt agree more same with Matt Damon I used to like him . . Kinda. And tha he comes out saying he hates guns and all that other shit , Plus "Civilians dont need any guns there is no point and he is against guns. . . But he has made over 100 million in the bourne movies alone playing with guns. . . To hell with them all!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Only if good men fail to act, and so far, IMO, good men are very few and far between. IMO, words will not settle this debate/argument, words have become the weapon of cowards! If you don't agree, then tell us/me why has nobama and he elk been buying guns and ammo like there is no tomorrow, they know words will not stop what is ahead for this country. We already know the federal government will kill Americans to preserve their way of life. What will Americans do to save theirs? And they are not preparing to clamp down, they already are, it's just a question of how far Americans will let them go!


Not sure what your point is. What is it you would like a few good men to do? It is not a matter of Obama's ilk, Obama is a puppet, an empty suit, a little pawn used by those who you do not see.

What would you have good men do? It would have been nice had "good men" stopped drinking the Dem/Rep Kool Aid and voted for Ron Paul, so that we could have at least had a president unafraid to put the spotlight on the real problem, rather than being a willing participant in the centralized banking ponzi scheme, but that didn't happen.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> I couldnt agree more same with Matt Damon I used to like him . . Kinda. And tha he comes out saying he hates guns and all that other shit , Plus "Civilians dont need any guns there is no point and he is against guns. . . But he has made over 100 million in the bourne movies alone playing with guns. . . To hell with them all!!


Reminds me of the illumanti CT


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not sure what your point is. What is it you would like a few good men to do? It is not a matter of Obama's ilk, Obama is a puppet, an empty suit, a little pawn used by those who you do not see.
> 
> What would you have good men do? It would have been nice had "good men" stopped drinking the Dem/Rep Kool Aid and voted for Ron Paul, so that we could have at least had a president unafraid to put the spotlight on the real problem, rather than being a willing participant in the centralized banking ponzi scheme, but that didn't happen.


What good men did once before, when words failed, they stood up and fought back. Isn't that why we have the 2nd amendment?
And I did vote for Ron Paul, not sure that makes me a good man, but that is besides the point!


----------

